# Another wannabe writer (probably. maybe...)



## leanham44 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi folks,
I (think I'm) a wanna be writer. I'm not too sure if I have what it takes, but I guess most folk start out like that. Totally clouded on my direction and vision. Do I jump into writing a novel straight away? Do I start a few shorts to see what my style is like (and if people are actually into it). What platform do I even show my 'work'? Its all very confusing.
Either way, I'm a 34 year old bloke from the north east of England, I weld plastic for a living (yes you can) and I enjoying taking my cocker spaniel puppy for walks (and baths... because the weather is soooooo terrible)

So, this is me saying hello... 'HELLO...'



Liam


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 29, 2013)

GOD HELP ME!!! I thought I was the only North Eastern writer of any note! 

Oh and welcome!

I think the simplest answer to your dilemma is just write, and see where it leads you. - The way I started was by placing two unlikely characters in a room together, and left them alone to have a chat... - It led to 350,000 words across two books, with at least as many to follow...

...But start by throwing together a few words, edit them as best you can and then post them on here so others can offer their suggestions as to how it can be made better. (Having your words critiqued/criticised can cause initial anger, so if you feel enraged by a response take a few minutes and read it again. Trust me when I say, almost all of us have an adverse reaction to initial criticism.)


----------



## Blade (Dec 29, 2013)

leanham44 said:


> Do I jump into writing a novel straight away?



Welcome.:flower: I think this indicates where your objectives stand at this point. The advice in the post above is solid, IMHO.:joyous:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 29, 2013)

There are no rules, I started on song lyrics, then a novel, interrupted by numerous short stories, some poetry and a couple of non-fiction pieces. The way people drop their bikes and fracture the fairings I don't suppose you need to make a living from it. 

Some go for planning things out, others simply go for it and write, sorting out details in the editing, either way it is the editing that makes a piece in my opinion, but they are all only opinions. There are some good ones in 'piglet's picks', there is a link in my signature at the bottom of the post.


----------



## leanham44 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi guys,
Thanks for getting back to me! That's so cool. I once posted on a SEAT forum about the engine on my LEON blowing up? No one even opened up the thread! (How very rude of them...)
I think the general consensus is to just dive right in and 'write'. Right?! My lack of confidence probably stems from the fact that I don't read all that much. There's not that many authors out there that fill me with much inspiration, I find a lot of stories really bland (which i'm sure most folk will feel the same about mine) and my attention span wavers, so I never finish the book in the first place. :-/

Thanks for the link Olly, I'l definitely checking that out! 

Where in the north east are you from Gavrushka? Please don't say you're from the black and white part of the area...


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 29, 2013)

LOL... Ummm... No, no not that far North. - I was born in Redcar, so that makes me a Boro supporter.

We're a friendly bunch here, and I'm sure if we'd known about your car's demise, we'd have composed an ode in its memory! 

I think it is easier to stick with writing when you can talk about it, especially at times when you're struggling. There's a few of the senior members on here that will help talk you through any issues and you'll find your ability, and thus your confidence build.

Have a read of a few of the stories posted on here. - Some are just excerpts, whilst others are complete works. - I posted my first ever Short Story, 'The Shaded Mountain', a few weeks back, and received a lot of help make a reasonable story a lot better.


----------



## J Anfinson (Dec 29, 2013)

I think the best way to begin is to write the story you've always wanted to read, but nobody else has written. Whether that happens to be a short or a novel it doesn't matter, only that you start telling it. It's a journey and a learning experience, but well worth it in the end. Welcome to WF.


----------



## leanham44 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oooooooh a smog monster?!  haha I'm just down the road really, Durham (I say Durham to make me sound posh but I'm actually from Spennymoor). It's good knowing that there are people out there that are willing to help you along the way. Thats kinda comforting. I wasn't aware that people had posted shorts on here though. I think that's probably what I'll do first. I don't think I've written anything since I was at school (almost 20 years ago). Loads of story ideas running around my head but I know I just need to put pen to paper and get the buggers down. 

Have you ever had any experience with 'east of the web'? or shortstories.co.uk? thats pretty much the only short story based website that I can find.


----------



## leanham44 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi J Anfinson,
Yeah I think I agree with you on that. I think the only writer that Ive ever been able to connect with is Irvine Welsh. His work is so, 'real' to me and very 'urban'?! But I struggle so much with him writing in Scottish dialect. Makes it so difficult to read. 
There's so many other books i've read though that I just find so boring! And sit and ask myself... how did this person even get published?! But, what the hell do I know about anything to do with literature? Nothing! haha


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome, leanham44... hope you enjoy the forums! It's nice being 34, isn't it? Oh, crap, I'm 35. Gah!

Would love to hear more about your plastic welding (fumes?) and look forward to reading your work. 
Cheers -
Plur


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 30, 2013)

leanham44 said:


> Oooooooh a smog monster?!  haha I'm just down the road really, Durham (I say Durham to make me sound posh but I'm actually from Spennymoor). It's good knowing that there are people out there that are willing to help you along the way. Thats kinda comforting. I wasn't aware that people had posted shorts on here though. I think that's probably what I'll do first. I don't think I've written anything since I was at school (almost 20 years ago). Loads of story ideas running around my head but I know I just need to put pen to paper and get the buggers down.
> 
> Have you ever had any experience with 'east of the web'? or shortstories.co.uk? thats pretty much the only short story based website that I can find.




-I'm about 10 miles down the road from you now, in Aycliffe Village!

The only other writing site I've visited was Booksie.com, but that's all about 'like my story, and I'll like yours', so I've not come across shortstories.co.uk. - A lot of the members here are published authors, who offer up some of their time to help those who need it, and that's really what I was looking for from a writing site, plus the offer to share a few of my thoughts too.  

I think I started writing because my head was stuffed overfull with mad thoughts, and I reckon I'd have ended up in a straitjacket if I hadn't let a few of them out. - So my advice, get them written down or they'll be coming for you too!


----------



## leanham44 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Plur!
Ahhh 34/35, I think once you turn a certain age, the years just seem to blend into one. I often find myself asking the question 'how old am I again? 33? no... 34? no... yes? YES!' I'm not sure if that's an age thing or just a 'I'm stupid' thing! ha.
The wonderful world of thermo-plastics? it's a real thrill a minute ride. It's a little like steel fabrication but with plastic, using a plastic welding rod at super hot temperatures to help bond 2 'sheets'? together. pretty simple. Not really any fumes BUT... I have heard on the grape vine that some of the gases will give me man boobs (Oestrogen?!) So, I look forward to that, maybe when I turn 36?!  ha


----------



## leanham44 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Gav,
Aycliffe Village? It's a bit swanky round there, isn't it? My dad used to work at 3M many years ago and I LOVE a turn out to the Tesco you've got over your way!  haha
Sounds pretty good that theres a lot of published writers on here, I suppose they're gonna give you honest and frank opinions, which is what you really need rather than someone massaging your ego in exchange for you doing the same for them. Have you ever had anything published?!
I think my inspiration comes from a silly mis spent youth and having lots of odd friends. I don't want to waste the tales that have unfolded. So, I'm guessing your 'genre' is probably as daft as mine by the sounds of it. What kinda  stuff are you writing?!


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 30, 2013)

Lived here on and off for better part of thirty years now. It's so quiet with nothing more than the East Coast mainline, A1M and A167 for company. 

I've only been writing for four years, and it is only now that I can write anything resembling half-decent. In a month, I should have finished a novel that will be good enough to publish (almost a certainty that will be self-published rather than on merit). 

A lot of parallels there between sources of inspiration - Wacky friends make great material for characters in books, and without realising, I steal personality traits from them and pour them into my protagonists (and antagonists!)

I've written both SciFi and fantasy. How about you?


----------



## leanham44 (Dec 31, 2013)

Is Aycliffe Village where Tony Blair took Jaques Chirac for dinner once?! Or did I totally make that up? Most folk think people from the north east are knuckle dragging nanderthals (They're mostly right) but it's quite a nice area really. A few decent cities, really good countryside and the coast is just a stones throw away. I don't think I'd wanna live anywhere else (Apart from Monaco... hahaha)

I've always been curious about the self publication thing. Do you just bang your novel straight onto amazon and see how it fairs? As far as I can tell, if you want to get with a publishing house, you really need an agent? (I dunno). It's probably a little daft me asking things like this when I haven't even written anything yet.

I think my stuff will probably come from a realistic angle with the odd murder thrown in for good measure!? ha. I'm not too sure. Sex, drugs and mis spent youth I think is probably what I'm going to write about. The plot for first novel (im hoping to write) is based around dogging... so christ knows how that one will go down. I kinda like things that are a bit 'wrong' as far as society and it's general views go. I'm really odd, but I guess we all are, right?!


----------



## Gavrushka (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, that's the place. They ate at The County! Yes, I've lived in this region all my life, apart from a few month stay in St Petersburg, Russia.

I think there are a few threads about on Self Publication, but I'm just wrapped up in writing at the minute. - I think there are a lot of people that try and 'Network' successful self-publication using social media, but none of that will make their words inherently better. - I think there may be one or two people make a living out of it, but I think the majority see publication as an extension of their hobby, and financial success is a distant dream.

For me, well rounded characters and a good dose of humour are the foundations around which I build a story. - Hell yes, you need it to lead somewhere and dogging seems a good place for a lead *snickers*. - I think writing about society's issues will work well, if there is a moralistic side to it too. - You could have the protagonist as more of an antagonist, and social workers, police and the judiciary as the enemy. - Works for me. - I'd throw a few ideas at a thread in due course, and you'll have a few people brainstorming ideas for you!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 1, 2014)

A friend of mine lived in Spennymoor briefly while he was at university in Durham, it was cheap. Back then in the early 70's I think just about the only people who lived there and had jobs were the ones handing out the dole money. After 11pm when the pubs chucked out there was half an hour or so of breaking glass and in the morning it looked like Crystalnacht. I do hope it has changed a bit.


----------



## leanham44 (Jan 1, 2014)

Gav,
I love the thought of being able to put a few questions about your own story, out on to a thread to have others help you along the way. I find that I often get bogged down with stuff, coming at it from one direction when a totally different out look can give you a whole new perspective. The story that I had 'planned', I've pretty much changed lead characters completely. Maybe I should open up a thread and see what other people think before I strike?!

Yeah, I follow a few people on twitter that have self published books. I think I've read some of their stuff too (that had been published properly) but it obviously hasn't worked out for them. I do find it a little tedious when they're continuously pushing their book though. I hope I don't end up like that! ;-/

Totally love the conflict that can come from every day like. I also have a thing for wanting the bad guy to win too (which, probably doesn't work too well in the literary world, every one loves a Disney ending, don't they?!)


----------



## leanham44 (Jan 1, 2014)

HA! thankfully, I think Spennymoor has improved a little since then. It has decent transport links to the A1 (also known as 'the road out') and its basically turned into a large private housing estate. It does however still have alcohol issues and drug problems like most towns throughout the UK and the Stories that could be written from the council estates? The mind could explode with potential. ha. 
Your friend must have been a keen cyclist or loved a bus ride. Its a good 5/6 miles to Durham from Spennymoor. I don't think many students live in the town now. I think the vast majority of students' pocket monies, probably out weigh my salary (my sister used to work for a bank in the city centre)
Durham... pretty city to study i'd imagine though...


----------



## Gavrushka (Jan 2, 2014)

Brainstorming threads can attract a lot of attention, but make sure it is well thought out first. 

One of the kind of characters I love in a story, is the ambiguous one. - I struggle with the absolute characters either perfectly good, or perfectly bad. - A dark grey character, who carries out an unexpectedly charitable act, or even fights against a greater evil, can really engage with a reader.

I think the self-publication market is so easy to enter that is a question of scream hard and long, in the hope of someone noticing you. - From my perspective, I'd rather prove myself over an extended period of time if I have to self-publish. However people who self-publish shout and network, they do in any way upgrade the value of their prose. If their writing is mediocre, then networking will only serve to let a greater volume of people know that their writing is of little or no consequence.

I'll likely throw up a 25 page short story on Amazon, free of charge. If people like it, I'll let them tell their friends. If they don't then I will learn from their harsh words. - It's a win / win as I see it!


----------



## javier rodriguez (Jan 9, 2014)

hello Liam,

I am Javier Rodriguez from the U.S. I know what you are feeling. I too am trying to write a book on the drug trade how it makes it's way from south Texas to the mid-west, mainly the state of Wisconsin. I was born in south Texas, and spent most of my adult life in the business. I have been out of it for a few years now.

Anyway you are not alone, I too am a wanna be writer.


----------



## leanham44 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sounds like you could write a decent story Javier, especially of you've seen stuff from the inside. Get something penned, ride on the coat tails of Breaking Bad. I LOVED that show.


----------



## javier rodriguez (Jan 12, 2014)

thank you for your kind words. I am a tad naïve about a lot of things, but the drug trade is not one of them. I have a few pages written and I will to post them as soon as I am able. I feel that my writing is simplistic, as is my view of the world, not always a good thing......


----------

